# Dunlop Sportmax Roadsmart III vs. Michelin PR4GT - Longevity Test



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All

In its latest ad campaign, Dunlop claims its Sportmax Roadsmart III tires last substantially longer than Michelin's Pilot Road 4GT. I ran them both on my commuting cycle to verify - tune in to find out the results!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWINGVeF_YM&feature=youtu.be

-MKL


----------



## fleuger99 (May 13, 2013)

I am a huge fan of Metzler RoadTec 01's. I've used several sets on my 2016 Yamaha FJR 1300A and just bought a new 2019 R1250RT and will switch to those tires as well when needed. They come with a HWM designation (heavy weight motorcycle) and I got good mileage out of them. I was getting 12K - 13K miles on the rears and around 16K miles on the fronts. They were fantastic in the rain as well as dry conditions. They take a little to warm up when its below 50's but once warm they are great.


----------

